# are angel fish ok with betta?



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I am thinking about getting an angel fish or two as companions for my placid female betta, are they compatible??
regards


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

NOPE.

lol sorry, as juvies they may be okay with a female Betta but as they grow Angel Fish are extremely aggressive and with two very territorial fish in one tank, it's basically a recipe for disaster :-/ I guess you can have them in there for a little while and rehome when they get too big. One Angel needs _at least_ 30 gallons since they grow 6 inches long usually and 8-10 inches tall between dorsal and ventral's. You wouldn't want to drag your hands all around every day would you?

So I'd just forego the angel's for your female Betta. What size tank are you looking at or have?


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

ok... what do you suggest as the tank is looking rather empty?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

What is the tank size, exactly?


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

@lebron thebetta 10US GAL


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Guppies, endlers, tetras, snails, and shrimp are good. There are also cory catfish. Just choose whichever one you might possibly get, then we'll tell you the number of fish they need to be in schools or shoals.  

How about a sorority?


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

already got 3 tetras in tank
1 bottom feeder
1 danio


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Whoa... You'll probably need more tetras. (like, 3-5 of the same type as now)

What's the bottom feeder? And I think you should return the danio, they're really active and need a 20G long; plus they're much better in schools.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

out here you are unable to return fish to shop- due to water condition.
A bottom feeder or glass cleaner is one of those orange loack like fish.
what are endlers???


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I wouldn't buy anymore fish until you have settled your current stock. 

Do you mean loach? They need bigger tanks, as it seems their bioload is high. 

I think your tank is already stocked; overstocked, really.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

with only these few fish , its practically empty
got 2 plants and am planing on getting some more.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It matters for the fish, really. The plants will help, slightly.

Is your tank cycled and heated? The fish's health must come first; aesthetics for people should always come last.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Go here. You can add in if you have a filter. This search was done without. It says you are already seriously overstocked. Since you didn't indicate which tetra species, you need to change that.

http://aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor.php?AquTankName=&AquListBoxTank=Choose&AquTankLength=20&AquTankDepth=10&AquTankHeight=12&AquListBoxFilter=Choose&AquTextFilterRate=N%2FA+&AquListBoxFilter2=Choose&AquTextFilterRate2=N%2FA+&AquFilterString=&AquListBoxChooser=Gold+Tetra+%28Hemigrammus+rodwayi%29&AquTextBoxQuantity=3&FormSubmit=Add+%3E&AquTextBoxRemoveQuantity=&AlreadySelected=200909300045%3A1%3A%3A%2C200909300017%3A1%3A%3A%2C200909300248%3A1%3A%3A&FilterMode=Display+all+species&AqTempUnit=C&AqVolUnit=gUS&AqLengthUnit=inch&AqSortType=cname&FilterQuantity=2&AqJuvMode=&AqSpeciesWindowSize=short&AqSearchMode=simple


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I have had the stock for a year
2 neon tetras
1 black/white neon??
1 orange loach
1 female betta
1 heater 
1 bubbler
0 filter ( filter is to strong for betta)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 Lebron: Your tank is seriously overstocked. According to Aquadvisor, you are 205% overstocked. It is not how empty or full a tank looks, it's about the bioload.

But, it's your tank and your fish and if you want to add more, that's your option. All we can offer is opinions based, mostly, on experience.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

sorry, didnt mean to moan or anything.
advice taken .


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

@russell

I dont know the specie names.
the advisor says the tank is only 50% stocked when i try to enter the info.
1 female betta
2 neon tetra
1 black and white danio
1 loach(not sure what its species is) justorange in colour and sucks the algae of glass


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Like this: http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Oddbal46.jpg
or this: http://www.recipeapart.com/wp-conte...tlenose-Pleco.jpg.pagespeed.ce.IVPGFNpyUY.jpg

And the danio, does it look like this: http://mrtropicalfishguy.yolasite.com/resources/zebra_danio.jpg


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

no- danio doesnt look like that.
loach is a "Gyrinocheilus aymonieri"
apparently this fish will be too big for tank


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oooh the Chinese Algae eater, yeah they get pretty big. They also don't eat algae all their lives and eventually become carinvores and will eat other fish...so that's not cool >.<

Are you sure the danio is a danio? I'll try to find other pictures. Any clear markings?


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*black and white fish*



lilnaugrim said:


> Oooh the Chinese Algae eater, yeah they get pretty big. They also don't eat algae all their lives and eventually become carinvores and will eat other fish...so that's not cool >.<
> 
> Are you sure the danio is a danio? I'll try to find other pictures. Any clear markings?


its a black tetra: http://sea-animalzz.blogspot.pt/2012/07/black-neon-tetra.html

would the loach survive outside in a pond with some goldfish, small carp??


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

so according to the advisor .
remove the algae eater
and if i have 5 neon tetra and 5 black neon tetras
thats 75% capacity
27% weekly water change


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

If you think your Betta will be fine with more fish around then go for it 

As for the CAE, I'm not entirely sure but I think they're tropical fish and wouldn't like the temps. Reading now it likes temps between 74-79 so if the pond stays around that temp then I think it will be okay depending on it's size and if the goldfish can get it in it's mouth or not since they are curious eaters lol I would just try to find someone who has a bigger tank and wants it or post it online or facebook or something to get the word out that the fish needs home.

You can't donate it back to the store or anything?


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

my pond outside is 335L ,
the goldfish and card are about 3 inches.
and its pretty hot here at the mo.
will try him in there,maybe
advisor says the algae eater can grow to 27cm-WOW
guy in the shop never told me that- in fact heretheydont know much about fish- they just want to sell you fish.
I have no neighbors and peoplewho want fish


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah they usually wouldn't tell you that because eventually the fish would die from being stunted and then most would just buy a new fish, if I didn't know better that's what I'd do at least. We used to do that when I was a kid too since we didn't know much about them either. But that's okay, you know now ^_^

Yeah, you can try it and well if it doesn't work out....it doesn't work out I guess. But it's better than keeping him crammed in a 10 gallon I guess then right?  Just make sure to acclimate him really well to the water since the chemistry is bound to be different! For the first half of his life he'll eat the algae and stuff that's in there so that's good but as he grows he will eventually start to eat meaty things, goldfish beware when he get's too big! o.o I don't think he'll make it to the full 27cm though, that's pretty darn big!


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I havejust readon another post that guppies are good with betta- low bioload.??


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yep, low bio-load and again it does depend on the Betta but they should be fine with enough shelter to hide and stuff like that. But there's still the issues of your neons though, they definitely can't go into the pond unfortunately.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

no-might get some more( recommended 5)


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

might just get some more neons to make the others happy


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

So 5 Neons, 5 blacks and some guppies? Or did I miss something?


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

no. an extra 3 neons
not sure what to do about black neon, as you said dont want to overstock.?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Right ^_^ that's good. Honestly I would just go with the extra 3 neons, keep the black neon if he's doing okay and call it a day. I know you wanted more fish but you also want some wriggle room in the tank in case something ever happens. You can always get another 10 gallon, put a Betta and some Guppies in there ;-) haha


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

with 5 neon
and 5 black neon 
1female betta
we have 75% stock with a weekly change recommended of 27%

I think thats the best bet- the neons I can get easly the other ones couldbe a hit or miss- they have cut down on stock due to crisis.
so I may not be able to get the other black ones- in the case I cant what wouldyou recommend?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah I think that's definitely the best way to go.

So if you can't get the black neon's in store, is there any place online that you can get them? And can you donate them to a store at all?


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

ps i dont have a filter
somebody has just recommended dwarf frogs


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

not sure about getting them online
as for donating its a No Go


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

oooh okay, that makes a difference. Can you get a filter? One rated for 15-20 gallons would be best and you can baffle it to make the flow less but a filter would reeeaaaalllyy be a good thing to get.

I wouldn't do dwarf frogs even if you did or didn't get the neon's. I've seen too many cases where the frogs tend to eat long finned Betta's fins off, your female might be safe but I still wouldn't chance it :-/


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

in the process the one i have which I am trying to sell on the forum is for 120L
so for the time I have remove substrate as well, was a bit dirty and smelly


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

So you're going to have to cycle your tank as well, it wasn't cycled before if it has no filter or anything for the BB to accumulate on 

But yeah, getting a filter on that will be imperative for how many fish you can have and how often you need to do a water change. Doing a water change once a week with a filter versus 3-4 times a week without one to maintain a proper healthy tank...yeah I choose once a week haha So I suggest not getting those tetra's until you get a filter and at least cycle the tank with your fish, that way when you get the new fish there won't be ammonia spikes all over the place and you won't end up with dead fishies :-(


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

@lilnaugrim

yes the tank is cycled- but noticing today that the water has turned a little milky, but once i get the filter i should imaging that will clear.

this time I am not going to have substrate, but will get a few more plants.
I will also take your advice and get the tetras


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That might be a Bacteria Bloom if it's a white cloud, that's common in cycling tanks as well.

And how do you mean no substrate? Substrate literally encompases all the stuff that can go on the bottom of your tank for flooring like; sand, gravel, dirt, soil, laterite/flourite stuff, marbles, glass and so on. So not sure how you plant to have plants without some sort of substrate


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

might get some coloured stones.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*plants*



lilnaugrim said:


> That might be a Bacteria Bloom if it's a white cloud, that's common in cycling tanks as well.
> 
> And how do you mean no substrate? Substrate literally encompases all the stuff that can go on the bottom of your tank for flooring like; sand, gravel, dirt, soil, laterite/flourite stuff, marbles, glass and so on. So not sure how you plant to have plants without some sort of substrate


most of the aquatic plants come in a little pot with their own base- some dont extended root, but the ones I have now do extend their roots, which i consider to be good plants.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

might get more than 5 neons maybe 10?
still says the same bioload.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh okay, I don't like leaving in the pot personally haha, but that's fine! 

And, if you do the 10 Neon's you won't get any Black Tetras? If so, that should be okay, although I'd go with 9 to make a total of 10 Tetra's and then your Betta. The Black Tetra may or may not shoal with the Neon's but if you have trouble getting them or they're more expensive or something then just go with the Neon's.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

@lilnaugrim
thinking about making a sponge filter.
I have a bubble bar at the bottom, but have read that people recommend the sponge over others.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah you could do that, it would definitely help  there are many tutorials online that you can search for on how to make one!


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I appreciate all your help and support.
As I said I am a novice at this.
Will post a pic of my blueVT once I have housed him in his new home


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah! Not a problem, it's why we have these forums ^_^ to help each other out and it certainly works :-D


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

@lilnaugrim

I think I have been to Rhode Island- isnt that where 'Breakers' is???


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Breakers what? There's The Breaker's Mansion and then there are water breaker's lol


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I think its Breakers mansion. its part of American herritage.
I was there in the 90's


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh yeah, that's cool! I've actually never been that way myself having only been to Newport once for a drive-by haha, funny since I only live like 20 minutes from them; you'd think I go more often! I tend to stick to the south-western side of the state though and into Connecticut honestly. I've only been to Providence to actually walk around a handful of times. We drive through plenty enough but walking around it, I could probably count on one hand XD I need to get out more haha

I do love RI though, such a wonderful little state!


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I read the post about making the sponge filter, but was unsure where the air tube goes.
I think it goes down the 1" tube.??


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I actually don't know about that kind of stuff, I've never had a sponge filter and never attempted to make one, so that's one answer I don't know sorry! You could make another thread about it though to see if someone else might know!


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

no probs


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

got this single pink/red danio but its been racing up and down the tank- the temp is at 30C at mo- due you think its the temp or just needs friends?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh a GloFish, it's still a Zebra Danio but just tattooed with color to make them different colors. But all Danio's need at least 30 gallons because, as you see, they are extremely active fish and need lots of space to swim around in. So no, I don't think that fish is good for your tank :-/

Keep in mind that all Tetra fish, Danios, Barbs and Rasboras are shoaling fish which means they need to be with their own specific kind for them to be happy, otherwise you're going to end up with a very unhappy and stressed out tank which means it is leaving your fish wide open for disease to happen.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

you have me confused now- so should I get the neons or not??


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes get the Neons, but why did you get the Danio?


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I had neaos and danios and guppies at the very beginning, but I have lost all but 1 of them.
this was when I first started fish keeping- and didnt know much about it


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay, that's fine. But what I was saying is that your tank can only hold so many fish. When it comes to schooling fish like the ones I listed earlier, all of those fish need to be in a group of at least 5 or more of their own kind which mean's Neon Tetras with Neon Tetras, Ember Tetras with Ember Tetras, Zebra Danios with Zebra Danios. You can't mix Neon Tetra's and Black Tetra's just because they're both Tetra's, compatibility wise they will be fine and can co-exist but your tank will struggle.

Instead of just having 5 Neon Tetra's, since you have the Black's and the Zebra Danio now, you'd ideally have to get 5 Black Tetra's and 5 Zebra Danio's but those can't all fit in a 10 gallon tank. A good way to think about stocking a tank is the 1 inch per gallon rule, it's a bit outdated but works moderately well for Tetra's. So you can only have 1 inch of fish per gallon which means 10 inches total for your tank since it's a 10 gallon. So if you have a 2 inch long Black Tetra, you can only have 4 of them plus your Betta which will get about 1-1.5 inches in body length.

Does that make more sense?

No a day's, that rule is outdated since we have to look at their bio-loads (how much they poop) and that can determine how many fish you can have in a tank. A 10 gallon without a filter isn't going to support much, then adding a filter will let you have more. But you still can't have 20 fish in a 10 gallon tank, you'll end up with an extremely cramped tank. I don't think you'd want to sit in a 8x8 room crowded with 15 people right? That's basically what you would have to do with your fish if you set up the "ideal" ratios.

That being said, yes you can add one of every fish in your tank, they aren't going to be happy and especially like danio's they need lots of room to swim. This stress can eventually cause them to be sick which can wipe out your entire tank. See how that's bad?

That's why I suggest you to get the 5 Neon Tetra's total and 5 Black Tetra's total and then your Betta and that's it. Betta's have relatively low bio-load's so having 11 fish won't be so bad, however Black Tetra's get big and have a larger bio-load which means dirty, poopy water. But now that you have a Danio and if what you say is true and you can't return it, well....I don't know what you should do. Research ANY fish before buying it.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*new fish*



lilnaugrim said:


> Okay, that's fine. But what I was saying is that your tank can only hold so many fish. When it comes to schooling fish like the ones I listed earlier, all of those fish need to be in a group of at least 5 or more of their own kind which mean's Neon Tetras with Neon Tetras, Ember Tetras with Ember Tetras, Zebra Danios with Zebra Danios. You can't mix Neon Tetra's and Black Tetra's just because they're both Tetra's, compatibility wise they will be fine and can co-exist but your tank will struggle.
> 
> Instead of just having 5 Neon Tetra's, since you have the Black's and the Zebra Danio now, you'd ideally have to get 5 Black Tetra's and 5 Zebra Danio's but those can't all fit in a 10 gallon tank. A good way to think about stocking a tank is the 1 inch per gallon rule, it's a bit outdated but works moderately well for Tetra's. So you can only have 1 inch of fish per gallon which means 10 inches total for your tank since it's a 10 gallon. So if you have a 2 inch long Black Tetra, you can only have 4 of them plus your Betta which will get about 1-1.5 inches in body length.
> 
> ...


just found the black neon dead with both eyes missing and now my tank is very green- so have put back bio filter back in to filter it out


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry about the Black Neon, he was most likely picked on by the other tetra and the Betta. Fish are opportunistic feeder's so they'll eat anything at any time since they don't know they're guaranteed meals every day or almost every day.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I still havent got the new fish yet- just battling with a green tank at the mo- add some aquaruim salt, but am going to do a 50% change with bio filter running to filter out any algae, etc


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Filter's don't really get rid of algae, scrubbing it off which get rid of algae.

Also, why add AQ salt? That's bad for your fish if used long time and should only be used for medicinal purposes. Basically it makes the liver/kidney's work double time trying to process the salt out of the water they take in and you can end up giving your fish liver/kidney failure also known as Dropsy. It's not going to happen right away, but in the event that it's used long term, it will happen eventually. There's no benefits to regularly adding it to a tank anyway.

Also algae usually comes either from over dosing liquid ferts or lights on too long and not enough other fast growing plants to soak up the nutrients first. AQ salt doesn't help rid of algae either. You can scrub it off the tank walls and then do a water change to pick up the floating bits after that and then keep your lights on for a minimum of 6-8 hours to help reduce the algae.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

it say only when doing water changes.
I have only added a little.
the algae isnt on the walls or anything- its the water that has gone green


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, AQ salt still isn't good, you really shouldn't be using it. Not all labels should be followed; like changing a filter cartridge each month. So I suggest you stop using it with water changes, it's not good for your fish.

Ah a algae bloom, in which case just do a series of water changes and keep the lights off for a few days. Does that tank see sunlight at all?


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I dont have lights or lid on tank- just natural daylight, but the room gets very hot, which I think causes the tank to go green if it is not cycled enough.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Being cycled has no effect on whether or not you get algae. All tanks can get algae and especially with sun on it. And if it get's hot, that might be why your Tetra died and your other fish. The sun can heat it up so much and basically boil your fish, some fish are more resistant so I suggest you get that tank out of the sun if you want to keep your fish safe :-/ and get rid of the algae.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

thats the problem- the tank can only be where it is there is no other place to put it- it doesnt have the sun on it all day, but in our glass conservatory it gets very hot.
so I am working on how to solve this


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Perhaps put a curtain up on the tank or put some paper up if it's not coming from the front and that will help.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

yes - I had thought of that.
I have just made a homemade filter with:
1 small water bottle
gravel
sponges air piping
air pump

basally the airpump creates a vacum through the gravel that sucks up the water from holes in the lid which pull the bad water through the gravel and sponge and release good water back into the tank, plus additional water changes of course


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Great! Sounds like a good filter and yes additional water changes will really help :-D


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I think the water changes are - and will probably be the thing that clears the water in the end 

:thumbsup:


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

so after doing an 80% water change- Algae bloom still around but a little less- going to do a 4 day black out with filter running.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Good  yeah it's going to take a few water changes to get rid of it.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

just done 2 bucket fulls- trying to find a screm fit 15W UV sterilizing bulb or light( reasonable price)


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

ah yeah, can't help you there. :-/ good luck finding one though.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If the tank is too hot, you can get a cooling fan. Lots of people use them on shrimp tanks.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*UV sterlizing lights*

:-?:frustrated:


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

any links would be appreciated.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't know anything about UV sterilizers really. You can start a new thread asking about them though, that might help.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I am just going to change my tank light for something that may keep the algae away


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Right I get that, but I still don't know anything about them.

Which side of the tank get's the most sunlight? If you can, just put a piece of paper or a curtain up for that time that the sun is hitting it and you can take it down the rest of the time. That will be your best bet in getting rid of algae blooms.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

thats what I am going to do- to stop the sun getting in


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

ok then you shouldn't need the UV sterilizer then unless you just want it.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

not going to get one too expensive- just a different light bulb


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I think previous post is spam- wondered if mod can remove it


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It is, it will be removed soon.


----------



## bettaakapes (Dec 17, 2012)

Nope. Angel fish will become more aggressive but sometimes you find one that wont bother anyone. you could try some other fish like guppy, tetra, Corydoras, Danio and some other small types of fish will work.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

I would get some Rosy Red minnows, they are about $1 and look nice! Also, they don't nip as far as I know and because they are so cheap, it doesn't matter if they die.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

redthebetta, it does matter if fish die because it could be from disease or other illnesses and then that can effect your other fish's health and kill of your Betta as well. Never get feeder fish for tankmates, they aren't healthy enough and it definitely does matter if fish die.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

*black out*

4 day black out for tank fingers crossed


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

2 days in to black out and cant really see any decline in algae bloom- will black-out till sunday and then do another water change, and hope that clears some more.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I assume that you have the filter running during the blackout??


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes you should run the filter no matter what


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

cool thanks for that- thats what I am doing-
just purchased a sponge filter from ebay for tank, once it clears.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Great!

Also while in the black out, you can do a water change once a day to help get rid of the algae as well. Combining the two tactics will help get rid of the algae bloom faster.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

will do that now


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

one bucket water change- I think I see an improvement


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

well pleased- after doing a 50% water change to my Male blueVT ,this morning I went to look at him and it seems hes made some sort of bubble nest around theedge of the bowl- so I take it hes happy where he is?
also given him some goldfish oxygenating plant.
photos to come


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ooh, a beautiful bubble nest indeed!


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

but I wont introduce the female.

I believe that if he makes a bubble nest , that means he's happy


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice fish. 

You don't need to introduce a female. Nests don't really mean they're happy, it's an instinct they have. It means ready to breed or protecting his territory, no more no less.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

+1 Lebron.

It actually means they are just content, fish cannot experience emotion like we and we say "happy" but they aren't really happy. They are content and know that they have nothing to fear, or at least not much so they make nests in their territory. If you introduce a female in a tank like that, one of them will be dead the next day. Betta's are not social by nature and do kill each other, females are not found in the wild in sororities but we keep them since they tolerate each other but don't necessarily like it.

Also Betta's can get up to 500 or so fry, your little tank will NOT hold that well at all and they'd all end up dying. And, that tank, while good for ONE Betta it will not hold two betta.

Now if you got another tank and put it next to his, yeah that would be fine since they can't get at each other. But females can be just as aggressive as males and some cannot live in sororities for this reason.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I will leave him as he is-
I have been doing lots of water changes to community tank and will remove black out tomorrow- still a little green- but after some more water changes, it may clear.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Good to hear, you're still going to get algae though if you don't cover the side of the tank that get's sun during the day. So I don't know if you've gotten that curtain or a paper or something to cover it, but I do suggest it. Otherwise you'll just end up with an algae bloom again.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

this morning I have just removed the blackout and done a 50% water change and things are beginning to look normal

I intend to put some big plants that side of the tank to block the light and with my new sponge filter the BB will get rid of some of the ammonia.

will continue to do some more water changes in a few days time.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

here is how the tank looks at the mo:

Side view:









front view:


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

As you can see slightly green but improving with water changes.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah definitely looks a lot better!! :-D


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

needs more water changes still and my other bettas bowl is going a little green


----------

